# Eure besten Gummifische



## Fischhaker (26. Januar 2010)

Hallo, ich möchte hiermit mal eine Umfrage mit dem Thema "Eure besten Gummifische" starten! Schreibt einfach welche Gufis euch die besten Fangergebnisse gebracht haben. Marke, Farbe, Größe, Zielfischart bitte angeben. Foto wenn möglich. Ich danke euch schon mal und freue mich über eure Angaben.:vik:
Ich fang mal an!
Meine Gummibox ist reichlich mit Kopyto gefühlt. Die 8cm langen Kopytos haben mir schon viele schöne Barsch gebracht. Bei so vielen Farben wird einem nie langweilig.
Mein Favorit ist der Fluogelb-Orange-Glitter:k. Top auf Barsch!#6 Aber auch die längeren haben mir schon manches lächeln ins Gesicht gezaubert wenns um Hecht und Zander ging.(12-16cm) Marke:Relax(Balzer)

Jetzt seid ihr dran!!#h


----------



## zanderohli (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Kopyto in ca 10 cm länge möglichst natürliche Farben darauf stehen bei uns die Zander.


----------



## maxe-hh (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

für zander
salty bites in braun mit rotem schwanz. länge 12cm

oder

kaulies von jörg strehlow in der farbe grün glitter. länge ist 13cm glaub ich.

für hecht
kopyto in 12 cm länge fluo gelb


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Kopyto in 4,5cm =Super auf Barsch und Forelle


----------



## James8 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Hey,

bei uns im See auf Zander, Sandra in 10 cm Redhead.

Sonst Slottershads S alle Farben in 15 cm auf Hecht.

Gruß


----------



## h3nn3 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Hallo

Zander:
-Non Action Shads für vertikal an der Spundwand: z.B. OctoTail   von Rozemeyer oder Sneaky Shad(HT-Baits)
-Wurfangeln: Sandra in weiss, Tottershad(HT-Baits) in realistischen Farben(je nach Nahrungsaufkommen der Zander im Gewässer) und natürlich ein paar krasse Farben(zB Firetiger) für schlechte Lichtverhältnisse und trübes Wasser)

Hecht:
-Kopytos in versch. Farben
-Renosky Barsch [mein Favorite btw  ]
-Fox pro Shad
-Bass Assasin in versch. Farben
-Big Hammer in versch. Farben
-Slottershad
-Tottershad in versch. Farben (kaum bekannt, aber unglaublich fängig)

Bei der Größe würd ich mich nach den Köderfischen richten. Immer getreu dem Motto: so realistisch wie möglich. Generell im Winter allerdings größer als im Frühjahr u. Sommer fischen 

Hoffe das reicht erstmal 
Gruß h3nn3


----------



## micha1581 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Der Octo Tail von Rozemeijer in Gold Glitter. Mit Abstand einer der besten Köder auf Zander.


----------



## Merlin (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Die neuen Quantum Specialist Gummifische:
Für Zander : Hair Mary
                  Spanker
                  Slendry
Für Hecht : Gopher, Stratocaster und Freddie Shads

Mit denen hatte ich SEHR gut gefangen.


----------



## stefannn87 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Gemmufisch von Profi Blinker -> Attractor in größe 5cm-8cm auf Zander u. Barsch #6


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Schonlachs-Angler-Gummifische? Nö, danke...|supergri





|muahah:|muahah:

Mal im Ernst.
Kopytos in allen Grössen in grün-glitter und motoroil auf Hecht und Barsch. Und wenn mal nichts geht knallgelb.



#h#h


----------



## paul hucho (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

kopyto von relax,slttershad von dt und atractor von profib.     grössen nehm ich halt auch dasübliche:q   farben sind schon was anderes bei mir im rhein bei köln ist gold und orange ziemlich gut,weil die fische die im braunen wasser gut sehen können ansonsten blau-weiss und schwarz im dunkelm#6


----------



## Ollek (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Der Saltshaker in 4,5" und 6" sollte noch erwähnt werden - Mahi Mahi läuft bei uns auf Hecht immer....



|kopfkrat Sollten wir mal einer Meinung sein???

Aber es stimmt, die  Saltshaker in den genannten Grössen sind am Bodden der Favorit.

Farben : Rootbeer Shiner und Bubbelgum

Die winzigen 3,25er gehen super auf Barsch und Döbel

Gruss


----------



## Knobbes (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Kopytos 8-10 cm in verschiedenen farben auf Zander und ab und an gehen auch Hechte , Barsche und Forelle ran.

Aber mit dem Salt Shaker hab ich es auch schon ein paar mal probiert und dann nix gefangen, dann ein Kopyto drauf und wenig später kamen schon die Bisse.
Wie führt ihr den Salt Shaker ???


----------



## Ollek (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*



Knobbes schrieb:


> Wie führt ihr den Salt Shaker ???



Ich muss dazusagen die Shaker hab ich nur für den Bodden, für die Elbe und Saale nehm ich auch Kopytos

Die Shaker führ ich meisten kurz über Grund und sehr langsam.
Im Winter ohne viel twitchen oder dergleichen, einfach ruhig einkurbeln...die zappeln von selbst wie "Hanne".

Gruss


----------



## Knobbes (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Fischt du die dann vom Jigkopf her leichter wie ein Kopyto in gleicher Größe?
Also di  nimmst du nur in stehenden Gewässern? oder ?


----------



## Blinker Mann (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Hallo,
Mein fängigster Gummifisch,gehen ja einige veloren,aber spitze für unsere Fließgewässer (Oldenburg Hunte)

 Mann`s Shad Hot yellow 8,5cm

noch bis 31.1.10 dann ist Schonzeit bei uns

Gruß


----------



## Tommi-Engel (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Cop Shad
Kopyto
Hairy Mary
Fin S
Walleye Assasin
Sea Shad

no name Twister in s/w


----------



## welsfaenger (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Meine besten sind die selbsgemachten vom Kumpel.
Extrem fängig und ein Laufverhalten was seinesgleichen sucht. 
Seitdem er diese GuFis entwickelt hat, bleiben die Kopyto´s, Mann´s und Profiblinker fast nur noch in der Tasche.
Wenn er es mir erlaubt stelle ich mal ein Bild dieser Fangmaschienen ins Netz.
Pikepauly konnte sich mal ein Bild vom Laufverhalten diese GuFis beim gemeinsamen angeln machen. Ich glaube er war auch überzeugt.
Grüße


----------



## Ollek (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*



Knobbes schrieb:


> Fischt du die dann vom Jigkopf her leichter wie ein Kopyto in gleicher Größe?
> Also di  nimmst du nur in stehenden Gewässern? oder ?



Also Kopytos hab ich eigentlich gar nicht in 6". Am Bodden so in 4-5m tiefe nehm ich je nach Wind und Welle 6" Shaker und oftmals ganz leichte Jigköpfen ab 5Gramm bei z.B. ruhigem Wetter.
Quasi fast nur das Eigengewicht des Shakers reicht dann aus.

In der Elbe strömungsbedingt mit Kopytos natürlich dann mehr, aber auch nicht über 20Gramm 

Gruss


----------



## Fischhaker (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Scheint so als hält die Mehrzahl zu Kopytos!
#6#6#6#6Kopytos#6#6#6#6#6

:vik:Wie führt ihr die "Fischverführer"?


----------



## paul hucho (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Wie man nen Gufi halt führt|uhoh:.Im Winter lasse ich sie nicht sehr hoch springen ca.2sec.Absingphase bei 10-15g jigs.Im Sommer dan voll mit der rute rein,meisst hebe ich sie nicht bloss in einem durch sondern 2mal hintereinander,dass er auf halbem Weg kurz stehen bleibt.


----------



## Meteraal (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Ich schließe mich der Mehrheit an: Kopyto in 12 cm!


----------



## Promachos (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*



paul hucho schrieb:


> ca.2sec.Absingphase



Da würde ich gerne danebenstehen! Welche Lieder sind im Programm?

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Honeyball (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*



paul hucho schrieb:


> Im Sommer dan voll mit der rute rein,meisst hebe ich sie nicht bloss in einem durch sondern 2mal hintereinander,dass er auf halbem Weg kurz stehen bleibt.


Interessante Technik, aber warum nur im Sommer???
Na ja, auf jeden Fall


----------



## Pit der Barsch (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Für mich ist Storm die erste Wahl#6

Damit hab ich schon Massenfänge von Barschen gehabt.

Leider werden die Teile nicht mehr vertrieben in Deutschland.#c

Wenn jemand weiß wo ich die Teile noch bekomme(außer E Bay USA)
wäre ich echt dankbar!!!!!!!!!!

Sie Bild!!


----------



## zandertex (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Für mich ist Storm die erste Wahl#6
> 
> Damit hab ich schon Massenfänge von Barschen gehabt.
> 
> ...




Kann mich da nur anschliessen,der Barschköder überhaupt.Gibt es hier nicht mehr.Nur noch Ebay usa.


----------



## Promachos (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Hallo Rapfenpit,

meine Antwort hilft dir zwar nicht weiter, aber ich schreib's trotzdem mal|rolleyes:
Diese Gufis, allerdings die mit dem "normalen" Schaufelschwanz, hat mein Händler vor Ort vor circa zwei Jahren zu einem richtigen Schnäppchenpreis (Packung mit 5 Stück für 1,99€) rausgehauen. Ich hab mich damals ganz gut eingedeckt, aber mit den Teilen bisher sehr wenig gefischt (und deswegen wohl auch nichts gefangen). Wenn du davon so begeistert bist, werde ich sie ab sofort häufiger einsetzen. Mir fehlte bisher irgendwie der Glaube an ihre Fängigkeit.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## chxxstxxxx (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

http://stores.shop.ebay.de/Norgeangler-Shop
Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher ob das genau die Dinger sind.


----------



## hechtkilllller (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

kopyto,rozemeijer.....fox range.....


----------



## chxxstxxxx (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

105. Reinweiß-/Braun. Sind auch hier in den Wintermonaten ziemlich fängig. Gibts zu dem 132cm Krokodil auch Bilder?


----------



## Pit der Barsch (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo Rapfenpit,
> 
> meine Antwort hilft dir zwar nicht weiter, aber ich schreib's trotzdem mal|rolleyes:
> Diese Gufis, allerdings die mit dem "normalen" Schaufelschwanz, hat mein Händler vor Ort vor circa zwei Jahren zu einem richtigen Schnäppchenpreis (Packung mit 5 Stück für 1,99€) rausgehauen. Ich hab mich damals ganz gut eingedeckt, aber mit den Teilen bisher sehr wenig gefischt (und deswegen wohl auch nichts gefangen). Wenn du davon so begeistert bist, werde ich sie ab sofort häufiger einsetzen. Mir fehlte bisher irgendwie der Glaube an ihre Fängigkeit.
> ...



Die mit Schaufelschwanz hab ich auch noch ein paar,jedoch waren die Storms mit Flatterschwanz eindeutig besser.
Ich habe das Gefühl seit Rapalla-Storm übernommen hat läuft das nicht mehr so gut#c


----------



## Fischhaker (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Für mich ist Storm die erste Wahl#6
> 
> Damit hab ich schon Massenfänge von Barschen gehabt.
> 
> ...


 
Schau mal bei *Uli Beyer´s Köderkunst!!*


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*



hechtkilllller schrieb:


> brobir



Deutsch als Fremdsprache?


----------



## Esox-mg (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Ich Angel mit den Kopyto zwischen 5-15cm in den Farben Schwarz/Grün
-Schwarz/silber
-Braun
-Grün
-Schwarz/silber-Glitter


----------



## Promachos (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Deutsch als Fremdsprache?



Oder fränggisch?

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Razer-Jerk (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Stimmt, mein Nachbar(wohne in Oberfranken) hätte es wohl genauso geschrieben


----------



## Bassey (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Deutsch als Fremdsprache?



Das ist falsch geschrieben!

Nicht "Brobir" sondern "Pro Bier" :vik:


----------



## marcel1182 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Für mich ist Storm die erste Wahl#6
> 
> Damit hab ich schon Massenfänge von Barschen gehabt.
> 
> ...


na die kenn ich doch, neulich erst bei ebay geschossen.
liest man gern das die so gut sein sollen 
ach hier der link
http://cgi.ebay.de/15-Stk-Storm-Wil...t_Angelsport_Köder_Futter?hash=item2558808125
ist zwar nicht die rainbow farbe aber hoffe konnt dir trotzdem helfen

grus Marcel


----------



## Pit der Barsch (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Jau die Teile fangen auch super #6


----------



## Esox-mg (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Auf jedenfall die Kopytos zwischen 5-15cm,habe meine größten Fische damit bekommen.:vik:#6


----------



## ZanderKalle (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Saltybite Shad Zander sind für mich die besten Gummis.... Zander lieben diese gummis, Hechte lassen sich damit auch gerne verführen, große Barsche und Barben gehen auch gerne drauf, und habe damit sogar schon nen 80er Lachs gefangen#6


----------



## Fischhaker (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*



ZanderKalle schrieb:


> Saltybite Shad Zander sind für mich die besten Gummis.... Zander lieben diese gummis, Hechte lassen sich damit auch gerne verführen, große Barsche und Barben gehen auch gerne drauf, und habe damit sogar schon nen 80er Lachs gefangen#6


 
Wo gibts die denn zu kaufen?(Link):q


----------



## Fischhaker (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

#6Links??


----------



## chxxstxxxx (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

http://www.camo-tackle.de/salty-bites-c-697.html
4" Blue Shiner sind hier an der Donau teilweise eine Bank.


----------



## feeder67 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

wenn nix geht twister charteus glitter oder sandra gelb grün.hat fast immer den tag gerettet.


----------



## ZanderKalle (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*



christian36 schrieb:


> http://www.camo-tackle.de/salty-bites-c-697.html
> 4" Blue Shiner sind hier an der Donau teilweise eine Bank.



Danke das du das übernommen hast#6

Bei uns geht natural shiner ganz gut ist aber leider zur Zeit ausverkauft!!!

Firetriger und Chartreuse ice sind auch manchmal unschlagbar!!!


----------



## Fischhaker (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Werde sie mal testen!|wavey:


----------



## ZanderKalle (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Die sind 11,5 cm lang.....:m


----------



## Fischhaker (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

echt?


----------



## ZanderKalle (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Jup.... bei Camo-Tackle steht ja auch ca. 12cm und nicht das sie 12cm lang sind!!!


----------



## Fischhaker (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Ah, Ok. Gapiert:q


----------



## Stachelgetier (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Ich will jetzt nicht auf einen fahrenden Zug aufspringen, aber der Natural Shiner ist auch bei uns eine Bank. Die Haltbarkeit ist der einzige Kritikpunkt bei dem Köder. Er zerfleddert sehr schnell bei Hechtbissen, aber wen stört es solange man Bisse hat :vik:

Wenn ich gezielt auf Barsche gehen will, zwicke ich 1-2 Zentimeter mit dem Fingernagel vom Gufikopf ab. Klappt super.

Ich fische den Gufi mit einem 3/0 VMC Jig und Stinger, da dieser Köder speziell mit kurzem Haken ein besserers Spiel hat.


----------



## WickedWalleye (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Mein absoluter Favorit ist der Walleye Assassin 4" Silver Phantom CT am 2/0er Footballjig.


----------



## Domini (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Für mich ist Storm die erste Wahl#6
> 
> Damit hab ich schon Massenfänge von Barschen gehabt.
> 
> ...


 

hier in der schönen schweiz


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

walleye assassin und big hammer 3" am 3/0 rundkopf.


petri


----------



## ZanderKalle (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*



Stachelgetier schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt nicht auf einen fahrenden Zug aufspringen, aber der Natural Shiner ist auch bei uns eine Bank. Die Haltbarkeit ist der einzige Kritikpunkt bei dem Köder. Er zerfleddert sehr schnell bei Hechtbissen, aber wen stört es solange man Bisse hat :vik:
> 
> Wenn ich gezielt auf Barsche gehen will, zwicke ich 1-2 Zentimeter mit dem Fingernagel vom Gufikopf ab. Klappt super.
> 
> Ich fische den Gufi mit einem 3/0 VMC Jig und Stinger, da dieser Köder speziell mit kurzem Haken ein besserers Spiel hat.



Brauchst nicht mehr deine Gummis abkneifen wenn du auf Barsch gehst, weil die gibt es jetzt auch eine nummer kleiner!!!


----------



## Fischhaker (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Ghet noch was an Gufis bei euch??:vik:


----------



## ZanderKalle (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Hier noch ein geheimtipp von mir https://www.shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p2269_Vibro-Shads.html ....... Farbe PE


----------



## pikehunter (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Habe in 2009 zum erstenmal den Big Hammer von >>Thing big<< probiert. 
War angenehm überrascht. Schöner flankierender Lauf. Das hat auch so manchen Hecht in meinen Vereinsgewässern überzeugt! Ich erinnere mich dass der Big Hammer auch nicht sonderlich teuer war. Ich werde ihn in der kommenden Saison weiter testen.

Gruß
pikehunter


----------



## Kxnst (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Für mich geht nichts über Profi Blinker Turbotail in Kaulbarsch, der Köder fängt immer wenn andere Köder versagen, meist bin ich um einiges erfolgreicher als Kollegen mit anderen Ködern :q.

Grüße


----------



## Fischhaker (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Siet gut aus das Teil!:g


----------



## Felipe95 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

*Kopyto*

Länge: 10cm

Farbe: Motoroil

Bei uns im MLK einer der bessten Gummis auf Zander.

LG Felix


----------



## carper (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

also da wären:

fürs jiggen:

Kauli (strehlow) oder spro playboy
big hamer 4'
Fin-S 5,75''
Shaker 4,5''
walley assassin 4''
ecogear powershad 4 & 5''
ht tottershad & sneaky shad
wenn gar nix mehr geht ht big nando
keitech 4" swingimpact und fat swing impact
saltybites shads
slottershads s (getrimmt)
gambler flap#n-shad

u.v.m.


und dann noch diverse sachen für t- & c-rig


----------



## Fischhaker (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

ja der shaker ist wirklich gut


----------



## Carp-Riots (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

zum vetikalangeln besonnders gern genommen 
Fin-S 5,75 in dieversen farben 
Harry Marry´s in grün und hot brownie

zum jiggen
Kopyto´s in schwarz- weiss- und andere dunkle töne
Iron claw sneaker spitfire in pink und hellgrün!!!

*
*

*
*


----------



## Glenneangler (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Verwende die Kaulis von Strehlow sowie Kopytos in 7 und 10cm!
Petri heil


----------



## s0ern (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

sänger Iron Claw bockt


----------



## Fischhaker (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

" Unsere Gummiköderbox ist ja schon zimlich voll gibts noch jemanden???????????:vik::g


----------



## bertman (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Also,

sollte ich einen Gummifisch mitnehmen dürfen, würde meine Wahl ganz klar auf den FinS in 5´´ in Alewife fallen! Hat übers jahr einfach am Besten funktioniert!

gruss Robert


----------



## zandi2 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Ich fische momentan den Spro Assistant 140 sehr gerne. #6
Ansonsten sind Kauli's, Salt-shaker , LB-Minnow und Kopyto River in 10 cm immer mit dabei !


----------



## Fischhaker (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*



zandi2 schrieb:


> Ich fische momentan den Spro Assistant 140 sehr gerne. #6


 Habe ich noch nie gehört! Hasten limk für mich?


----------



## Fischhaker (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

habe schon selber gefunden!
Sonst noch jemand mit Gummi im Blut??


----------



## Schläferzelle-Ost (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Lange getestet und hat sich bis her immer bewährt KOPYTO
RELAX 12-15cm schwarz-gelb!#6


----------



## Fischhaker (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

habe ich auch in meiner köderb. top!


----------



## TioZ (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

lunker city - salt shaker in 6".. mein absoluter favorit auf hecht wenn ich dem hecht an den kragen will.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## NoFear (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Dreamtackle Slottershad s güstig läuft super und die hauptsache ........ er fängt:vik:  größen für hecht ab 15 cm aufwärts für zander 7,5 - 12cm alles darunter für barsch und forelle.




mfg Michael


----------



## Doanafischer (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Der FOX Zander Pro Shad ist immer gut, wenn viel Aktion gefragt ist.

Mein Lieblingsshad ist aber der Kopyto Classic 10 cm Farbe reinweiß - schwarz. Der fängt vom Hecht über Zander bis zum Barsch fast alles.:m

Ich hab auch mal die PB Attractor gekauft. Die Dinger sind ja der letzte Mist!!! Sauteuer und besch... verarbeitet!!!:vNie mehr!!!!


----------



## Boss007 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

ich nehme Kopyto relax klar-glitter oder mit rotem bauch und schwartzen rücken größe 5cm für  Barsche und forellen .


----------



## NoFear (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

ich finde die PB shads auch müll finde das material ist zu hart und hat somit zu wenig aktion im wasser.


----------



## Jol (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Meine Top 4 Gummifische 2009

1. Shadxperts Xtra Soft 23cm
2. Pikeworld Junior- und XXL-Tail
3. Delalande Shad GT 29
4. Delalande Sandra 23cm


----------



## Fischhaker (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Bei mir beißen sie auf alle Farben außer auf rosa. ( außer Zander)


----------



## JonasH (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

6cm Sandra in Gelb war bei mir letzte saison der Top Gummifisch.


----------



## vakiLL (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Kopytos River von 10 cm, 12cm und 15cm in den Farben perlweisglitter mit braunem Rücken, perlweisglitter mit schwarzen oder grünen Rücken, grünglitter mit schwarzem Rücken und fluogelb schwarz. 
Und dann die Fox Pro Shad 14cm in barsch.


----------



## Fischhaker (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Man müsste mal einen ganz neuen köder erfinden!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*



Fischhaker schrieb:


> Man müsste mal einen ganz neuen köder erfinden!


 
Teste doch erst mal die Tausenden von Ködern, die Du noch nicht kennst oder noch nicht ausprobiert hast...:q
Damit bist Du erst mal bis zur Rente beschäftigt...:m


----------



## Fischhaker (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Ich mein ja nur.:q:q:q:q


----------



## Fischhaker (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Wie groß ist eigentlich der großte Gummifisch?


----------



## paul hucho (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*



Fischhaker schrieb:


> Wie groß ist eigentlich der großte Gummifisch?






Mein Geößter ist 26cm.
Der Größte?|kopfkrat|kopfkratKeine Ahnung.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*



Fischhaker schrieb:


> Wie groß ist eigentlich der großte Gummifisch?


 
Den grössten den ich kenne, ist 38 cm.
Das ist der Super  Mag Dawg von Musky Innovation.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

XXL Tail von Pikeworld (45cm).


----------



## Fischhaker (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

den will ich sehen. Link?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

http://www.pikeworld.de/index.php?cat=c240_XXL-TAIL.html
Ist allerdings nur "ausgefahren" 45cm lang.


----------



## Fischhaker (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Was soll da beissen Haie?|kopfkrat:m
Ne mal im ernst ich bestell mir mal einen.
Schreibe dann wie es war!


----------



## chxxstxxxx (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Ein 45cm Kunstköder ist für einen Hechte gar nichts.


----------



## Fischhaker (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Ich weiß. Aber für was anderes!!:q


----------



## Lostparadise (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Des Teil möcht ich auch mal ausprobieren:q:q


----------



## Gonzopg (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

hier meine top 5 !

1.sänger-breakdancer10 cm(gelb-orange/firetiger)
2.kopyto 8-12cm(weiss in versch.ausführungen)
3.Sandra 8 cm (weiss/gelb)
4.octo tail 10cm(motoroil)
5.profiblinker -turbotail 8cm(weiss/grün)


----------



## oolfxxx (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Ich meine der Größte Gummifisch(nicht Twister) ist der Megalodon Shad 40cm
*http://www.shadxperts.com/ecommerce/product_info.php?info=p54_Megalodon-Shad-40-cm.html*


----------



## Breamhunter (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*



christian36 schrieb:


> http://www.pikeworld.de/index.php?cat=c240_XXL-TAIL.html
> Ist allerdings nur "ausgefahren" 45cm lang.



Wir reden hier immer noch über Gummifische, oder |kopfkrat


----------



## eric_d. (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*



> Wir reden hier immer noch über Gummifische, oder |kopfkrat



Habe ich mich auch gefragt.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Der Link fehlt beim Zitat von Breamhunter; dann gibts auch keine Missverständnisse und jeder weiß was gemeint ist.


----------



## oolfxxx (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Hm.. ich hab den Thread jetzt gerade nochmal durchgelesen. Tja Leute: Welcher ist wohl der beste Gummifisch??

*Es wurde jetzt hier so gut wie JEDES Modell, das auf dem Markt erhältlich ist, hier genannt:q

*letztendlich entscheidet dann einfach die richtige Präsentation in der richtigen Situation


----------



## Fischhaker (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*



oolfred schrieb:


> Hm.. ich hab den Thread jetzt gerade nochmal durchgelesen. Tja Leute: Welcher ist wohl der beste Gummifisch??
> 
> *Es wurde jetzt hier so gut wie JEDES Modell, das auf dem Markt erhältlich ist, hier genannt:q*
> 
> letztendlich entscheidet dann einfach die richtige Präsentation in der richtigen Situation


 
Das stimmt. Wollte nur wissen was so eure Geheimwaffe ist.


----------



## Fischhaker (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

:g:g:g:q:q


----------



## oolfxxx (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Ehrlich gesagt, finde ich, das man fast mit jedem Gufi gut fangen kann! Vorausgesetzt sie laufen gut. D.h. schönes Wackeln mit dem Schwanz und hin- und herkippeln mit dem Körper. Wie gesagt: Die Führung/Präsentation macht´s!

Teste einfach mal die bekanntesten Modelle. Sie werden schon ihren Grund haben, weshalb sie so populär geworden sind


----------



## Fischhaker (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Ok, mach ich.


----------



## Maafischer (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Wenn man einen Hottspott gefunden hat war es meist egal welcher Gufi,die Führung war ausschlaggebend.Wobei ich auch gerne mit Kopytos aller Art fische.


----------



## Angler1968 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Was haltet Ihr von den Wedge Tail von Stanley ?

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Tommi-Engel (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*



Fischhaker schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Wollte nur wissen was so eure Geheimwaffe ist.


 
Ich könnte es Dir verraten, aber dann müsste ich Dich erschiessen..:m




Im Ernst:
Für Zander die Hary Mary von Quantum und für Hecht, ein schwarz /weißer No Name Twister...


----------



## Fischhaker (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

ha ha ha.:vik:


----------



## oolfxxx (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

@Tommi: Fängst du mit Twister besser, wie mit Gummifischen?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*



oolfred schrieb:


> @Tommi: Fängst du mit Twister besser, wie mit Gummifischen?


 
Das kann man nicht unbedingt pauschal beantworten, aber gerade auf Hecht und bei langsamer Führung setze ich lieber Twister ein...


----------



## Fischhaker (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Und bei Zander?


----------



## oolfxxx (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Ja ich muss gestehen, ich bin total der Gummifisch-Typ. Die gefallen mir persönlich besser, auf Grunde der natürlichen Form und der druckvollen Aktion.
Es gibt aber sicher Situationen, wo eben ein Twister mal überlegen ist. Bei langsamer Führung, wie du es anspichst Tommi- ist ein guter Tip  Ich muss mir dafür auch mal ein paar Twister besorgen.

Bei Zander ist´s ne gute Frage. Oft fischt man da ja in trüberen Gewässern, wo ich mir einbilde, das man druckvollere Köder einsetzen sollte, als einen Twister.
Ich kann es aber auch nur vermuten, da ich wie gesagt kaum Twister fische..

Wie sind eur Erfahrungen diesbezüglich?

In welchen weiteren Situationen ist ein Twister einem Gummifich überlegen?


----------



## pikehunter (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*



oolfred schrieb:


> In welchen weiteren Situationen ist ein Twister einem Gummifich überlegen?



Ein bedeutender Vorteil wurde ja schon gennant. Wenn langsame Präsentation gefragt ist hat ein Twister Vorteile einem Gufi gegenüber. 

Ein weiterer Vorteil von einem Twister ist es, das er durch seinen Sichelschwanz in Action dem Rauber eine viel größere Beute vorgaukelt, als er eigentlich ist. Besonders für den Hecht trifft das zu. 

Gruß pikehunter


----------



## oolfxxx (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*



pikehunter schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Vorteil von einem Twister ist es, das er durch seinen Sichelschwanz in Action dem Rauber eine viel größere Beute vorgaukelt, als er eigentlich ist.



Oder sagen wir so: Ein großer optischer Reiz bei angenehmem, geringem Wurfgewicht


----------



## pikehunter (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*



oolfred schrieb:


> Oder sagen wir so: Ein großer optischer Reiz bei angenehmem, geringem Wurfgewicht


 


*...ganz genau*#6


----------



## Fischhaker (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*



pikehunter schrieb:


> Ein bedeutender Vorteil wurde ja schon gennant. Wenn langsame Präsentation gefragt ist hat ein Twister Vorteile einem Gufi gegenüber.
> 
> Ein weiterer Vorteil von einem Twister ist es, das er durch seinen Sichelschwanz in Action dem Rauber eine viel größere Beute vorgaukelt, als er eigentlich ist. Besonders für den Hecht trifft das zu.
> 
> Gruß pikehunter


 Denk ich auch!#6


----------



## Fischhaker (6. März 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Hab mir paar racky rig köder gekauft fangen super!


----------



## Pade (7. März 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Für Zander:
Zanderkant Kauli von der Angler und Salt Shakers in 11,5cm länge in natrülichen Farben

Für Hecht:
Kopytos 12-16cm sowie Salt Shakers in 11,5cm

Bei uns laufen alle gut!


----------



## StefanN :) (7. März 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

ganz klar KOPYTOS in jeglicher variation  


Mfg Stefan


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (7. März 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

nochmal zu der frage mit der länge...bei stolli ham die jetz einen mit 48cm


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. März 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*



fabi123 schrieb:


> ..bei stolli ham die jetz einen mit 48cm


 
Finde ich nicht, hast Du mal einen Link?
Die muss ich haben....:m


----------



## chxxstxxxx (7. März 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

XCB Shaddler 48cm: 
http://www.fischparade.de/de/shop/5...0e8-47f6-b90d-2e4087b5caea/productdetail.aspx

WING HO 31 / 54 (54cm): http://www.fischparade.de/de/shop/5...49c-4511-b7a8-64d5a0861e68/productdetail.aspx

Ich hab mir jeweils einen bestellt. Die machen sich sicher gut als Dekoration neben meiner Kopyto-Wand.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. März 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*



christian36 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jeweils einen bestellt. Die machen sich sicher gut als Dekoration neben meiner Kopyto-Wand.


 
Geil, danke.
Wieso Dekoration. Damit gehe ich auf Hecht.
Die werde ich auf jeden Fall bei mir im Shop aufnehmen, wenn die was taugen...:vik:


----------



## chxxstxxxx (7. März 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Ich fische bei uns keinen Gummifisch mehr der länger als 15cm ist, weil die kleinsten Hechte hab ich mit Gummifischen ab 16cm gefangen.
_Rekord_ war ein 26cm Hecht auf einen 23cm Kopyto (10/0 VMC und zwei 5/0er ST-66).


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. März 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*



christian36 schrieb:


> Ich fische bei uns keinen Gummifisch mehr der länger als 15cm ist, ).


 
Ich angel auch meistens mit Ködern um 10 cm (s.h. Fisch u. Fang 8/2009)
Aber ab und zu brauch ich auch mal ein grosses Gummi an der Rute....:m


----------



## Promachos (8. März 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Aber ab und zu brauch ich auch mal ein grosses Gummi an der Rute....:m


 
Hallo Tommi!

Ich höre die Sirene schon...

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Angel-Flo (8. März 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Ich fische meist nur mit Lunker City Fin-S Fish, Kopyto's und Jan Gutjahr Fat Bait. 
Manchmal auch Sandra's oder welche von Sänger (haben zum Teil auch ganz gute)


----------



## jannisO (8. März 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Kleine Dinger sind nichts für mich. Bei mir gehts erst ab 15cm los, denn es soll auch richtig krachen.


----------



## Fischhaker (8. März 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Ich angel auch meistens mit Ködern um 10 cm (s.h. Fisch u. Fang 8/2009)
> Aber ab und zu brauch ich auch mal ein grosses Gummi an der Rute....:m


 Jep bei uns auch so!


----------



## weberei (8. März 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*



jannisO schrieb:


> Kleine Dinger sind nichts für mich. Bei mir gehts erst ab 15cm los, denn es soll auch richtig krachen.



direkt der nächste?! |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Was Honey wohl dazu sagt ....


----------



## Honeyball (9. März 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*



weberei schrieb:


> direkt der nächste?! |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> Was Honey wohl dazu sagt ....


Der kann auch nicht immer überall sein, deshalb danke an den anonymen Tippgeber:m

Und selbstverständlich sind diese beiden Meldungen eingesammelt für die März-Wahl :vik::vik::vik:


Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Aber ab und zu brauch ich auch mal ein grosses Gummi an der Rute





jannisO schrieb:


> Kleine Dinger sind nichts für mich. Bei mir gehts erst ab 15cm los, denn es soll auch richtig krachen.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (9. März 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

mal ne frage....hat jemand schon so große gummis ausprobiert? fische nur kleinere....so bis ca 23 cm...bin bei 40cm aufwärts BISSL skeptisch....


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (9. März 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*



fabi123 schrieb:


> mal ne frage....hat jemand schon so große gummis ausprobiert? fische nur kleinere....so bis ca 23 cm...bin bei 40cm aufwärts BISSL skeptisch....


Fabi, moin...
Ich fische die Megalodon von Shad expert zum Schleppen auf Hecht...
Die Dinger haben 40cm und wiegen ohne kopf 248gr!!!
Aber zum Schleppen mit nem ASO system oder nem Jigkopf sind die Dinger ne Bank...
Ausserdem fischen wir die auf Island zum Dorschen um den "kleinen" Fischen ein wenig aus dem weg zu gehen...

KEINE ANGST VOR GROßEN KÖDERN...
hatte schon nen 62ér auf den Megalodon...

Ausserdem die 28ér Pro Shads von Fox und die 30ér von shad expert auf den Bodden, GEWORFEN!!!

Greetz


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (9. März 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

mit welchen ruten wirfst du die 30er?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (9. März 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Und selbstverständlich sind diese beiden Meldungen eingesammelt für die März-Wahl


Was Du so alles aus meiner rein anglerrischen Denkweise raus interpretierst, da fragt man sich doch echt, wer das Ferkel ist...:m



fabi123 schrieb:


> mit welchen ruten wirfst du die 30er?


 
Mit der Jerke..:m


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (9. März 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

oke...wiviel wiegen die denn ca ?  hab erst mim jerken angefangen und hab nur ne etwas leichtere bis 80 gramm... hast du mit den große gummis gute ergebnisse? hab mir shconmal überlegt bulldawgs und so zu kaufen....auch die bulls in deinem shop haben mich angesprochen  bräucht allerdings ne etwas schwerere rute...


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (9. März 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*



fabi123 schrieb:


> mit welchen ruten wirfst du die 30er?


 Also ich werfe die 28ér und30ér Gummi´s mit ner Illex Avalanche (-80gr WG) ist aber Illex like um einiges strammer...

Also nix mit Jerke...

Greetz


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (9. März 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

oke ich denk im laufe des jahres werd ich mir sowieso noch ne jerke bis 130 gramm holen falls mir jerken weiterhin spaß macht


----------



## Fischhaker (9. März 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

|bigeyesNenn 62er nasten Foto mit größen vergleich? Link?


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (9. März 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

nen 62ér Hecht hatte ich auf n 40ér Gummi....

wie soll ich da nen link zu finden 
Foto von dem 62ér habe ich nicht, ist halt n 62ér...


Greetz

Mirco


----------



## Fischhaker (11. März 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Klaro!|supergri#h


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (11. März 2010)

*Profiblinker Plopper*

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem *Plopper* von PB gemacht? Ein besonderer Weitwurfköder für Rapfen scheint der ja nicht zu sein...

Hier ein LINK


----------



## Fischhaker (11. März 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Seh ich heut zum erstenmal. Geiles Teil! Kann dir aber nicht weiter helfen. Sorry.#c


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (11. März 2010)

*AW: Profiblinker Plopper*



Aalround-Spinner schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem *Plopper* von PB gemacht? Ein besonderer Weitwurfköder für Rapfen scheint der ja nicht zu sein...
> 
> Hier ein LINK


 
Muuuhuuuhahaha, wofür den die "Lorkowski´s" wohl nehmen...
Sieht mir nicht nach nem Köder aus...


----------



## Fischhaker (11. März 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

ha ha ha!!! Mich hauts weg! Geil boot angler!
                                              #r


----------



## King Wetzel (11. März 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

:vik::vik::vik:Versautes pack :m:m:m:m:vik::vik::vik::vik:|bigeyes
Kann dir leider auch nicht weiter helfen habs zum ersten mal gesehen sieht aber eher nach Beate Uhse aus|wavey:#t
MFG Henry


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (11. März 2010)

*AW: Profiblinker Plopper*



			
				Boot angler schrieb:
			
		

> Muuuhuuuhahaha, wofür den die "Lorkowski´s" wohl nehmen...
> Sieht mir nicht nach nem Köder aus...



Die sollten zu jeder Packung noch eine Minitube Gleitgel packen (und ein Foto vom Micha...:#2  :vik:


----------



## Fischhaker (12. März 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

|jump:|laola:|znaika:|znaika:|znaika:Ne so was versautes.
Eigentlich hatte ich doch das Thema Gummifische!


----------



## GrundelSpezi (14. März 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Premium V-Split Tail von Sänger 15cm

IronCrawl  Mace Tail  15cm


----------



## Fischhaker (17. März 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Nachdem wir denn größten hatten, was ist eigentlich der kleinste Gummifisch.:q


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (17. März 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

4cm Drop Shot Gummi´s von Balzer...
sehen neben einem 40ér Lappen wie Parasiten aus... :q


----------



## chxxstxxxx (17. März 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

1" (~2,5cm) Calcutta Frog, Uncle Buck's May (auch 1in). Gibt noch etliche Hersteller die 1inch Gummifische vertreiben.


----------



## Fischhaker (18. März 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Ja die nimmt man doch zum Forellen angeln.


----------



## Fischhaker (19. März 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Relax ist wirklich eine gute Firma! 

 :kR:kE:kL:kA:kX:k


----------



## Fischhaker (19. März 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:kKopyto:k:k:k:k:k


----------



## Fischhaker (24. März 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

wann ist die schonzeit vorbei!#q


----------



## Bobster (24. März 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

...kommt darauf an, mache Arten sind ganzjährig geschützt


----------



## Fischhaker (25. März 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

rapfen, so nen sc.....! Ganzjährig ich könnte :v


----------



## fishwert (26. März 2010)

*AW: Profiblinker Plopper*



Aalround-Spinner schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem *Plopper* von PB gemacht? Ein besonderer Weitwurfköder für Rapfen scheint der ja nicht zu sein...
> 
> Hier ein LINK



aha, jetzt versteh ich auch wieso Du den LINK und nicht gleich das Foto von dem "Teil" hier 'rein gestellt hast.
Der Mod hätte Dir doch bestimmt 'ne lebenslange Sperre aufgebrummt |znaika:


----------



## Fischhaker (27. März 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Wie viele Arten gibts von Gufis gibts denn eigentlich. 1mile?|kopfkrat


----------



## Breamhunter (28. März 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*



Fischhaker schrieb:


> Wie viele Arten gibts von Gufis gibts denn eigentlich. 1mile?|kopfkrat



Grob geschätzt , ja 
Es kommen fast täglich neue Modelle dazu. 
Aber wenn man sich so diverse Angelkataloge anschaut, werden die Plagiate immer mehr. (Gilt aber auch für Wobbler und Blinker) Sind auf den Bildern kaum noch von den Originalen zu unterscheiden. Bevor ich 10 Cent pro Gummi spare bleibe ich jedoch lieber bei den Originalen Kopyten, Salt Shakern usw.  :m
BTW: Hat eigentlich schon jemand mit diesen Teilen Erfahrungen. Sehen auch interessant aus.


----------



## Fischhaker (28. März 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Ich hab sie mal getestet. Ich find sie sind gutem Bereich der Gummiköder.


----------



## Fischhaker (12. April 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Hab mir heute endlich fünf Octotails von Rozemejer gekauft.:g


----------



## angler_hbk (20. April 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Habe den "Tendrex XXL Natural Pike" von Behr in 22cm Größe, werde diesen aber erst am 1. Mai testen können. (Schonzeit ect.)

Sonst empfehle ich die Grabbelkiste im nächten Angelladen. Habe dort einen weiß-brauen Shad gekauft, und einen Zander auf die Schuppen gelegt (Im fast leeren Sportboothafen)

Petri Heil


----------



## Fischhaker (25. April 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Endlich! Schonzeit für Forelle, Hecht und Zander nächstes Wochenende vorbei!! Nächstes Wochenende gehen meine Kopytos und andere Gufis wieder auf Tauchstation!|wavey:

Allen anderen die es mal wieder mit Gummi versuchen wünsche ich ein dickes Petri! #h#6


----------



## Fischhaker (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Hab mir gerade was bei Ebay gekauft. 
Jemand erfahrung damit?


----------



## Fischhaker (29. März 2011)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

So hier ist ja seit einem Jahr nix mehr passiert. Hab mir heute Zandertails von ProfiBlinker gekauft. Mal sehen wie die so sind.#h


----------



## kron4401 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Dann gib mal bitte Rückmeldung, die interessieren mich nämlich auch. Bin am überlegen ob die oder doch wieder TurboTails


----------



## Fischhaker (5. September 2011)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Die TuboTails gehen zurzeit echt gut auf Forellen.


----------



## Marrec83 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Mein absolutes Highlight an Gufis: FOX RAGE LEGEND


----------



## Fischhaker (5. September 2011)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Auf was denn?
Die stehen auch noch auf meiner Wunschliste.


----------



## Benni1987 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

hey,
ich fische den saltybites zander...auf Zander und barsch.
Aber wenn ich garnichts geht binde ich mir den Octotail von Rozemeijerz ans Vorfach.Bei uns an der Elbe immer ein garant für,vor allem große, Zander!


----------



## u-see fischer (14. September 2011)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*



Benni1987 schrieb:


> hey,
> ich fische den saltybites zander...auf Zander und barsch.
> Aber wenn ich garnichts geht binde ich mir den Octotail von Rozemeijerz ans Vorfach.Bei uns an der Elbe immer ein garant für,vor allem große, Zander!



Verstehe ich nicht. Wenn ich einen Garant für große Fische, in Deinem Fall Zander, in meiner Köderbox habe, kommt der auch sofort zum Einsatz, will ja auch Fische fangen.

Ich nehme für Barsch den Mr. Mean von Mr. Twister. Ist zwar kein Gummifisch sondern nur ein Twister aber ungemein fängig.
Für Zander am Rhein verwende ich die Lanker City Fin-S Fish und Salt Shaker.


----------



## wallerwoller (14. September 2011)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

bei mir ganz klar.... Zanderkant-kailis in 12cm.....in der elbe der ideale güfi für mich....form, weichheit...genial....nicht zu viel aktion und nicht zu wenig


----------



## zorra (14. September 2011)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*



wallerwoller schrieb:


> bei mir ganz klar.... Zanderkant-kailis in 12cm.....in der elbe der ideale güfi für mich....form, weichheit...genial....nicht zu viel aktion und nicht zu wenig


 ...Was Bitte ist ein ZK-kailis.;+
gr.zorra


----------



## wallerwoller (14. September 2011)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

ups....ich meinte zanderkant kaulis


----------



## wallerwoller (14. September 2011)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

gibts bei "der anglershop.de"


----------



## WUTZ82 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Ich nehme diese hier am liebsten.

http://www.mbfishing.de/contents/de/d16_aido-angelkoeder-zanderkoeder.html

#6#6#6


----------



## Breamhunter (15. September 2011)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*



WUTZ82 schrieb:


> Ich nehme diese hier am liebsten.
> 
> http://www.mbfishing.de/contents/de/d16_aido-angelkoeder-zanderkoeder.html
> 
> #6#6#6



Habe ich auch schon mit geangelt. Noch keinen Biss drauf gehabt. Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, daß es bei uns in der Weser keine Stinte gibt :q

Am besten liefen bei mir immer die 12er Kopyten auf Zander und 15er SaltShaker auf Hecht. #6


----------



## Schuschek (15. September 2011)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Habe ich auch schon mit geangelt. Noch keinen Biss drauf gehabt. Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, daß es bei uns in der Weser keine Stinte gibt :q
> 
> Am besten liefen bei mir immer die 12er Kopyten auf Zander und 15er SaltShaker auf Hecht. #6


 
Die funktionieren in der Elbe bei Magdeburg auch prima. Hier gibts auch keine Stinte, aber immer mehr Ukelei und Gründlinge


----------



## wallerwoller (15. September 2011)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

@ WUTZ82...
haben die eine starke eigenaktion?


----------



## Zander96_HH (15. September 2011)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Sea Shad-Bass Assisian
Walley Assisian-Bass Assisian
Flap 'n' Shad- Keine Ahnung
Swing Impact-Keitech
FAT Swing Impact-Keitech
Camo Pro Series Swimbait
Salty Bites..
Fin S Fish

eig. mag ich so ziehmlich alles,Hauptsache aussland^^ und nicht kopyto habe einen hass auf diese dinger,einfach nichts damit genfangen aber mit den anderen ködern läufts...(warsch. zufall aber ich hasse sie trotzdem)
Nat. Alles für Zander


----------



## Benni1987 (27. September 2011)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht. Wenn ich einen Garant für große Fische, in Deinem Fall Zander, in meiner Köderbox habe, kommt der auch sofort zum Einsatz, will ja auch Fische fangen



...ich auch nicht.habe mich nicht gut ausgedrückt.Das ist so eine Art Joker in meiner Box,der kommt wenn sonst nichts was bringt und fängt dann meist auch seine Fische.Auch nicht überall nur dort wo die Strömung nicht zu stark ist und mit krabben zu rechnen ist (ist hier aber eigentlich überall der fall,die Scheißviecher!)

Fischt ihr viel Creaturebaits?Krabben oder ganz abgefahrene Sachen?wie sowas?
http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Creature_Baits/catpage-SBCREATURE.html


----------



## wallerwoller (28. September 2011)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

http://www.der-anglershop.de/kunstkoeder/zanderkant-kauli/koderbox.html


:vik:#6


----------



## weserwaller (28. September 2011)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Es kann nur einen geben...

*Lunker City Shaker *


----------



## Fischhaker (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Ja der is net schlecht!


----------



## MoselBarbe (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Ganz klar  *FAT SWING IMPACT 3'8* (Hasu)

Egal ob Hecht, Zander, Rapfen, Döbel oder Barsch.

Die Dinger fangen, fangen und fangen...das ist unglaublich.


Petri
MoselBarbe


----------



## bassproshops (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Hey

FSI sind schon klasse, fische die kleinen auf Barsch und Forelle.
Sonst bei mir, kleine Shaker, Ripple und Pulse Shad von Berkley, natürlich auch die kleinen Kopytos.
Hab aber auch von Quantum und Iron Claw (Sänger) welche die Fisch bringen!


----------



## angelschorsch (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

hallo,
Bei mir gehen hauptsächlich die keitech Fsi in 2,8 auf Barsche.
auf Hecht und Zander Bass Assasin sea shad


----------



## Don-Machmut (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

schon jemand gute erfahrungen mit spro dull Shad gemacht #c


----------



## zanderzone (17. Juni 2012)

Noch keinen Fisch drauf gefangen! Bei mir liegen se in der Ecke! Und... Viel zu teuer!!


----------



## Mikey3110 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Jo... mit dem Ripple Shad von Berkley habe ich auch ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht...
Sind aber, wie ich finde, zu schnell fratze...


----------



## eagle-ray (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Kopytos scheinen ja die beliebtesten Gummiköder zu sein. Fischt Ihr lieber das Model classic oder das Model river ?


----------



## Pfiffikuss (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Der neue Easy Shiner von Keitech ist auch nicht schlecht...


----------



## hechtomat77 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*

Easy shiner sind geniale Gummis! Momentan mein absoluter Favorit auf Barsch und Zander! Die Farbe ayu läuft bei mir am besten

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## Pfiffikuss (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Eure besten Gummifische*



hechtomat77 schrieb:


> Easy shiner sind geniale Gummis! Momentan mein absoluter Favorit auf Barsch und Zander! Die Farbe ayu läuft bei mir am besten
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Stephan


Nun der Easy Shiner finden unsere Barsche und Zander in der Weser besonders Sexy...|supergri


----------

